# "Where's my Drink?"



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I had three deliveries last week where the customer told me they ordered a drink and all three times I checked and it wasn't in the order in the app. Anyone else had this happen?

And then there's was the order that said "large soda!" Thank goodness the customer answered the phone when I called.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

What platform?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

UberEats. Yeah, I know. I posted in the wrong forum. 

Also, I shitcanned the driver app and use the dedicated delivery app. I don't drive humans anymore.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow didn't know they had a dedicated delivery app


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I get that once in a while. It’s probably a combo order but it doesn’t say combo on our side of the app, just the sandwich or main item. I always show them the app and they always say it shows something different on their side. I tell them to contact Uber for a partial refund.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I know Subway only lists the sandwiches even if it’s a combo.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> I get that once in a while. It's probably a combo order but it doesn't say combo on our side of the app, just the sandwich or main item. I always show them the app and they always say it shows something different on their side. I tell them to contact Uber for a partial refund.


Yeah. When I first ditched the RideShare app/account and got a delivery only one, (I stopped driving humans because my '02 Mercedes no longer qualified despite being nicer than 80% of the Uber cars out there) I got three thumbs down and a notice from Uber that my positives had to be >85%. Doing a little deductive reasoning I figured out it had to be three drinkless customers. (At the time I only had about 12 deliveries because when I switched apps, my acct zeroed out and my 2 years of driving RideShare history went away)

Nowadays, when they forget a drink, I make sure I give the delivery a thumbs down, select "Other" in the reason screen, and comment that the restaurant forgot the drink. I haven't received a single down vote since. Currently at 98% satisfaction. (Still those 3 down votes. I don't know when, if ever, they drop off)


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> I get that once in a while. It's probably a combo order but it doesn't say combo on our side of the app, just the sandwich or main item. I always show them the app and they always say it shows something different on their side. I tell them to contact Uber for a partial refund.


When the restaurant has the menu set up so a drink is an add-on for a menu item, rather than its own menu item, we don't see it because we don't see add-ons or modifications.


----------

